# Three Ratty Brothers in Portland, ME Area



## dreamshibe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello all,

As I briefly explained in my "Say Hello" post, I need to rehome my three boys. I've become very allergic to their urine and handling them has been a major issue since I developed the allergy. They're very sweet boys once they warm up to you.

Nox is a 1yo double rex dumbo, he is neutered. Mordecai and Rigby are both 8mo neutered dumbos as well. I don't know Nox's birthday but I do know that Mordecai and Rigby were born 6/25/2017.

I'm not asking for a rehoming fee or anything, just that the boys go to a rat savvy home. They will go home with their current food mix, any toys, chews, hideys, etc but not their cage. They are located in the Portland, ME area but I am willing to meet if it is a reasonable distance.








Mordecai








Rigby








Nox


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh my gosh, I live about an hour away from Portland, Maine. I wish I could take them (seriously, I'm dying to) but I already am a rat momma to five already. I'll try to see if I can ask some friends who like rats whether or not they're looking to adopt. Good luck!


----------

